# Bullet Point Update- HD Tivo shipment



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

UPDATED 3PM ET 04/30/04 SEE POSTS BELOW FOR MORE

So that you do not have to go to that other thread and read through Hundreds of posts here is the summary that I had after reading them up to now.

POSTED IN ORDER
====================

4/30/04

- Valueeletronics.com cofirmed next batch of shipping today. Tracking numbers are being Emails to those in the next batch

- Best buy is still saying next week

- Expert Sat claims to have some in today.

- other Updates below

I will be on vacation for the next week so if others could please keep updating at the end, that would be great- thanks.

04/28/04

-ValueElectronics- Wendy who works there said the first 350 people on the pre-order list will ship Thursday. Robert the owner said several Pallets will be in by the end of May.

04/27/04

- Weakness.com is now trying to over charge people, asking for $1,299. Theres are due in by May 6th.

-Tweeter is saying delivery on 4/30 at the Distro center. Depending on that stores truck schedule some may get it by 5/4/04 or 5/6/04 for Pre-order shipments.

04/26/04
-Best Buy is now saying May 6th for Ship date. 
-Value Electronics, no change (see below)
-Good Guys, May 2. 892 people on the list currently
-Solid Signal May3

04/24/2004

- Many got Emails from Best Buy saying the ship date was pushed back to 5/6/04

- Value Electronics is saying this is there current schedule from Direct TV

4/21 168 shipped to customers already, tacking confirmed in UPS.
4/30 168 shipping (we may receive 42 sooner)
5/03 60 shipping 
5/19 60 shipping 
5/28 450 shipping 
================
total 906

04/23/2004
- Many are reporting that Best Buy.com is taking pre orders with delivery next week. Many have posted there order numbers. The item is hard to find on there web site, but it is there.

04/21/2004

- People have been posting that they have received there Tracking Numbers. The HD Tivo is on the way. Some ordered over night air. We should see the first actual customer (non beta NDA tester) review soon.

- Several have called Good Guys. They all seems to be saying- in there
distro center by 4/28 and then to the stores by May 1st for pre-orders
only.

- There are now Photos confirming that they are now in, and shipping today.
See the link below for the pictures. The pictures show Robert standing by 
them. NOTE: the picture link has not always been working. 
Here is one that was uploaded: (cut and paste the whole line into IE).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1892534#post1892534

- Word is that Robert flew to one of the Direct TV regional distro centers 
and that is why He was the only retailer able to receive them faster. He 
plans to ship from there.

- Some customers have upgraded to Over night air and will have them Thurs
This is for the first 174 Pre-oders from Value Electronics.

04/20/2004
- Robert just posted the the first 174 will for sure ship Wed AM 04/21/2004
(see Doug's post below)

- Robert seemed so sure it was like He had them already. He said He was 
just being conservative with the May 1st post.

- All other retailers, based on other posts they are still saying first of 
May for there first shipments all the way to the end of may. Depends on 
retailer.

04/19/2004

- Robert said from the Conference call shipments are delayed again (very end of April now}

- Robert from Value Electronics is said to have a 5PM ET Monday conference 
call with Direct on the Shipping.

- The HD Tivo has not been delivered to any store yet as of Monday noon.

- The HDMI port is fixed (this had caused some delays).

- Production shipments with the fixed HDMI port should ship sometime this 
week to ValueElectronics and maybe to other Big Box stores.

- Some 200 final Production release HD Tivos were shipped to Beta Testers 
and Direct Executives and one to Robert in the last 1-2 weeks. These 
were found to have the HDMI port not to spec for 3rd party cables.

Please feel free to add more to this list, but only summary information. Nothing else, we need a short bullet point list, like what you would give an executive.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the update Scott. I've stuck this thread. Any new updates that come through please post them here. This should help keep everyone informed of the HD Tivo status rather than trying to search through the thread list.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks Scott! I hope Robert gets a bigger inital shipment than he was expecting!


----------



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

Robert just posted a message on another forum that the shipment has been delayed until the week of 4/26--no further info available at this time.



scottchez said:


> So that you do not have to go to that other thread and read through Hundreds of posts here is the summary that I had after reading them up to now.
> 
> POSTED IN ORDER
> ====================
> ...


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

Not only that, DirecTV is now not even telling an estimate to Robert at VE. Robert "thinks" that his first shipment should ship next week, but that's just Robert's estimate.

Hong.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

On 4/20/2004, Robert posted (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1890686#post1890686):


> Well, guess what...
> 
> WE'RE SHIPPING HR10-250's TOMORROW MORNING!!! THIS IS FOR REAL!
> 
> ...


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

What do you know, just as I was done with the above reply...

EDIT: Doug beat me to it. 

Hong.


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

WooHoo!!


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Looking at the pictures- 7 in a stack times 6 stacks. Thats only 43.

Looks like they are on pallets, bet theres more not shown or already on the dock for out bound shipping.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

scottchez said:


> Looking at the pictures- 7 in a stack times 6 stacks. Thats only 43.
> 
> Looks like they are on pallets, bet theres more not shown or already on the dock for out bound shipping.


7 * 6 = 42

42 * 4 = 168


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

UPS Tracking # received!

Hong.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

More stores are taking pre-oders with estimated delivery next week or the first week of May.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

How long has BestBuy been taking pre-orders? Where are people posting their order numbers.

I have one ordered now through Best Buy and one through American Satellite. Whoever can get it here first gets to keep their money. The other gets a cancelled order or a return.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

> Where are people posting their order numbers.

Try here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=171530

Hong.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Updated counts are in many threads at many different boards today.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Someone in the Tivo Comun. posted an Email they got from Best buy today.

Jeffery,

Thank you for contacting Best Buy about your order. I'm Crystal with Customer Care.

We appreciate your comments about receiving your order.

Our records show that the release date for this item is May 6, 2004. You should receive it on or around this date. Other people who have purchased it will also get it around this date as we do not have it available for shipment yet.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

There are several new threads out there of people call Tweeters and geting an schedual update as of last night- updated above.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

weakness.com is seeing the high demand and is now asking for $200 more than MSRP or $300 more than the Value Electronics early pre-order price. I would just wait an an other week or so and may the $999 MSRP. This mark up does not seem right.
Here is the Email I got today:

From: "WeaKnees.com" <[email protected]> Add to Address Book 
Subject: HD TiVo Pre-order Opportunity

Thank you for expressing an interest in purchasing a high-definition 
TiVo. 
You are receiving this email because you are one of the first people 
to sign 
up on our HD TiVo list (we have received over 5,000 inquiries and 
counting).

Early next week, we will be receiving a small allotment of the HR10-250 
DirecTV High Definition DVRs with TiVo. We have received countless 
emails 
from people offering small fortunes for an early unit, but we have 
decided to 
offer these first units to those who signed up with us early on our 
list. We 
expect to have these units ready to ship on Tuesday, May 4th, but in 
any 
event no later than Thursday, May 6th.

We will have 30 of these units and will be offering them on a 
first-come, 
first-served basis to those who have signed up on our pre-order list. 
At the 
end of this email is a special link that can be used to purchase one of 
these 
units. The price is $1,299* for new and existing DirecTV subscribers. 
Your 
order must be placed using this email address - other orders will be 
placed 
on hold.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

scottchez said:


> weakness.com is seeing the high demand and is now asking for $200 more than MSRP or $300 more than the Value Electronics early pre-order price. I would just wait an an other week or so and may the $999 MSRP. This mark up does not seem right.


You mean $300 more than MSRP or $400 more than the Value Electronics pre-order price.

$1299 - $999 = $300
$1299 - $899 = $400


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

At the risk of being chased off this board, I am OK having to wait a few weeks to get the HR10-250. My question is, I cannot pre-order through Best Buy's web site (Coming Soon) and am looking to order through Value Electronics. Is the general feeling that I am almost assured a unit by mid- to late-May if I go that route?

I've actually got the installer coming this weekend to set up the HD Dish. I am primarily interested in getting things all in place by football season, but the sooner the better, right?

Any thoughts on what might be my best bet? And maybe on another vein, are these places anywhere close to getting these into their stores? Or is pre-order still a much faster way to go?

I am so glad I found this board - lots of great information and many good heads. Thanks, guys!


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Some have called Value Electronics today (Its almost been a week since we had confirmed details from them).

One talked to Wendy and She said

She expects to complete shipment to the first 350 people on Thursday!! 

Someone else talked to Robert and he said that there will be Pallets in by the end of May.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

JlucPicard,

Many retailers are saying that have Hundreds on order if not Thousands on order.
This does not mean much as Direct TV will only ship them what they HAVE and what they think is fair, based on how many pre-orders they have and when they pre-ordered. The factory is not making them very fast.

I will call around to different retailers, and pick the one you trust the most.
Also ask them how many pre-orders they already have. A place like Value Electronics who many already have over 1,000 Pre-orders may have a hard time filling all of them by the end of May.

I know of some smaller Two chain retailer who is also trying to get some. Just like with the Dishnetwork 921, they might see a couple in stock soon for some of the small guys.

Its hard to predict as it is with any Hot new product release.

If you have some that require no money down or that have refund options you can do like some, and have more than one Pre-Order.

My best guess for this late in the game is to go with a Super Store like Best Buy, Good Guys, Circuit City ect. . . as they have the Buying power to demand things and bargin things like End Cap displays and weekly ad space.

Good luck in your hunt, this thread is designed to help everyone find one faster, so if you find a good place, please post it here.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I gave up waiting on it, and got a htpc yesterday... will get one this summer when hopefully they will be in good supply. I like the idea of being able to look at something before I buy.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> At the risk of being chased off this board, I am OK having to wait a few weeks to get the HR10-250. My question is, I cannot pre-order through Best Buy's web site (Coming Soon) and am looking to order through Value Electronics. Is the general feeling that I am almost assured a unit by mid- to late-May if I go that route?


If you ordered today from Value Electronics, you probably should not expect it before mid-June. You might get it before then, but I wouldn't count on it.

It's hard to say if any will make it to stores till late May; it seems pre-orders at least at the bigger chain stores are going to suck up their units initially. Finding a few smaller retailers and letting them know of your interest might be better; or getting a couple cancellable pre-orders in at different retails; or both.


----------



## Bleeding Edge (Mar 2, 2004)

scottchez said:


> 04/27/04
> 
> - Weakness.com is now trying to over charge people, asking for $1,299. Theres are due in by May 6th.


I would rather wait until eternity than be gouged by these slimes! I can understand an individual marking up the price on eBay for a 1 time sale, but not a supposedly legitimate business. This is just plain greed and a really lousy attitude toward their customers. Makes one wonder about their return policy, restocking fees. etc.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

Solid Signal reported just having received a shipment today. "Far fewer than expected." They're going to get all the overnight shipping orders out first, and the ground shipping orders out tomorrow.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I will be on Vacation for the next week so if someone could start a new bullet point list after this post, that would be great.

=======================================
END OF APRILS Bullet Point Updates for HD Tivo Tracking
=======================================


----------



## jerrykco (Dec 17, 2003)

Anyone heard about Rapid Satellite http://www.rapidsatellite.com/default.aspx ?

They have the HD Tivo in stock and no waiting list.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

jerrykco said:


> Anyone heard about Rapid Satellite http://www.rapidsatellite.com/default.aspx ?
> 
> They have the HD Tivo in stock and no waiting list.


Except it turns out they didn't. Or maybe they only had a few. Or maybe they're just getting them in. It depends on who you spoke to. Typical Rapid Satellite behavior, really.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

www.americansatellite.com report to me on Saturday that they will be receiving a small shipment in this week (May 3 - May 7) and that they will fill their pre-orders then.


----------

